# Telemann Trumpet Concerto in D major (TWV 51 D7) on a vuvuzela!



## bachtothefuture

Telemann Trumpet Concerto in D major (TWV 51 D7)

1st movement, Adagio: 



2nd movement, Allegro: 



4th movement, Allegro:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Interesting. I recognised that piece. I have that trumpet concerto on recording, played by Friedemann Immer on a Baroque/natural trumpet (almost similar to what you were trying to do), with Musica Antiqua Koln (on period instruments). I like the first movement in particular - it is a very stately opening.


----------



## bachtothefuture

Here is another recording with the great Ludwig Güttler:

1st mvt: 



2nd mvt: 



4th mvt:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I got an idea. Why don't you have a try at Bach's Brandenburg #2?!


----------



## bachtothefuture

Great idea! I will start to transpose the 3rd movement. I will start practicing it and hopefully I can get it down within a week.


----------



## bachtothefuture

Okay, here is my 1st attempt at the 3rd movement of Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No. 2:


----------



## Saturnus

Fart music


----------

